# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Il y aura un Firefox 3.6.5 et peut-tre pas de 3.7, Firefox 3.6 dans les starting-blocks

## Gordon Fowler

*Mise  jour du 20/01/10*

*Firefox 3.6 dans les starting-blocks* 
*Aprs deux RC, le navigateur arrive dans une version finale beaucoup plus rapide* 


Il aura fallu cinq betas et deux RC pour arriver  cette version dfinitive de Firefox 3.6. La date d'arrive officielle vient d'tre annonce sur le blog de la Fondation Mozilla... [Lire la suite]


 ::fleche::  Le Panda Roux n'aurait-il pas dit son dernier mot face  l'Ogre Chrome, que certains voyaient dj en train de le dvorer tout cru ? 


*Source* : L'annonce de Mozilla

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*






> *18/01/10* *
> (Djug)*
> 
> *Sortie de la RC2 de Firefox 3.6*
> 
> La fondation Mozilla a lanc hier la deuxime  Release candidate  RC2 de la prochaine version de son navigateur Firefox 3.6.
> 
> Cette nouvelle version corrige plus de 70 bugs dcouverts depuis la dernier RC. Elle apporte plusieurs amliorations au niveau de la stabilit du navigateur, du support de la vido plein cran et du chargement des pages.
> 
> ...


*Mise  jour du 15/01/10*

*Il y aura un Firefox 3.6.5 et peut-tre pas de 3.7*
*Explique Mozilla qui annonce le dbut de l'isolement des processus dans son navigateur*


Aprs les innovations de Firefox 3.6 (lire prcdemment), Electrolysis devait arriver avec la version 3.7 de Firefox.

Oui mais voil, il se pourrait bien qu'il n'y ait pas de version 3.7.

Electrolysis est un projet de dveloppement du navigateur libre qui vise  rendre indpendants les processus en action en les isolant les uns des autres.
Introduit pour la premire fois dans Internet Explorer 8 puis repris dans Chrome, ce type de fonctionnement permet par exemple d'isoler chaque onglet, les transformant chacun en navigateur dans le navigateur.

Mike Bezner, un cadre de la Fondation Mozilla, vient cependant de dclarer que l'abandon de la version 3.7 dans sa forme actuelle tait  l'tude par la communaut.

La nouvelle peut paratre anodine. Mais elle ne l'est pas. 

Car ce qui se joue ici, c'est... [Lire la suite]


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  L'augmentation des frquences d'introduction des fonctionnalits via les mises  jour de scurit est-elle une bonne chose pour Firefox ou un aveu d'impuissance  tenir les dlais pour la Mozilla Foundation ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 11/01/10*

*Navigateur : Firefox 3.6 passe en Release Candidate* 
*En attendant la version dfinitive le 18 janvier qui ne lui apportera que trs peu de changements* 


Cette fois-ci ce devrait tre bon !

Les betas de Firefox 3.6 (cinq au total, tout de mme) ne sont plus qu'un lointain souvenir.
Depuis quelques heures, Firefox 3.6 vient de passer en Release Candidate (RC), version qui fixe tous les problmes rencontrs lors du dveloppement de cette nouvelle mouture.

Cette RC 1 devrait donc galement tre la version dfinitive "_si tout se passe bien_" - peut-on lire sur le wiki de l'quipe de dveloppement.

La priode de test devrait durer une dizaine de jour. Le lancement officiel de Firefox 3.6 devrait donc intervenir  partir du 18 janvier prochain, soit un retard de 3 mois sur la toute premire estimation de sortie prvue en Octobre 2009.

L'attente valait-elle la peine ?

A vous de nous le dire.

Firefox 3.6 propose  prsent l'alerte automatique pour la mise  jour des plug-ins prims, l'intgration de Personas (qui permet de changer l'habillage graphique du navigateur - les fameuses "skins" - en un seul clic de souris), le support des CSS, DOM et HTML 5, ainsi que la vido pleine cran pour les contenus encapsuls avec la nouvelle balise <video>. 
A noter galement le support du Web Open Font Format (WOFF), qui comme son nom l'indique, tente de populariser des polices de caractres libres pour les sites webs.

Cot moteur JavaScript, TraceMonkey devrait booster les performances du navigateur, en tout cas selon les dires de Mike Shaver, ingnieur chef responsable du projet. Ce point, qui conditionne galement beaucoup la vitesse de surf, pourrait tre dterminant pour l'avenir de Firefox face  une concurrence de plus en plus rapide dans ce domaine (notamment Safari et Chrome sans oublier la toute dernire version d'Opera).

La RC1 de Firefox 3.6 est disponible en tlchargement direct. Elle l'est galement via la procdure de mise  jour habituelle du navigateur des beta-testeurs.


*Source*

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  L'attente valait-elle la peine ? Ou au contraire, tes-vous du (et pourquoi) par Firefox 3.6 ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des rsultats de l'optimisation de TraceMonkey ?

*Mise  jour de Gordon Fowler*



*21.12.2009* (Katleen Erna)
*Lancement de Firefox 3.6 Bta 5, Mozilla annonce la RC pour janvier 2010*

Mozilla n'a finalement pas russi  en finir avec la programmation de Firefox 3.6. Une version bta 5 a donc t sortie vendredi, comme cela tait initialement prvu. Le code final du navigateur devrait tre achev prochainement, pour une arrive prvue en janvier 2010, d'aprs un communiqu de presse.

La bta 5 de Firefox 3.6 a t rendue disponible aux 600.000 testeurs du programme le 18 dcembre, sous la forme d'une mise  jour. Elle peut galement tre installe par tout un chacun la tlchargeant sur le site Internet de Mozilla.

Elle corrige environ 130 bugs (dont un critique dans l'outil de rendu JavaScript TraceMonkey de la version Mac) par rapport  la bta prcdente.

La sortie initiale de la version dfinitive de Firefox 3.6 tait prvue pour novembre 2009, mais Mozilla a du revoir ses plans. Un tel retard est habituel et absolument pas mauvais signe. Au contraire, l'diteur peaufine au maximum son produit. 

Source : Tlchargement de Firefox 3.6 Beta 5 sur le site de Mozilla

*Mise  jour du 26/11/09*

*Lancement de Firefox 3.6 Beta 4*

Mozilla a lanc aujourdhui la Beta 4 de son navigateur Firefox 3.6.

Cette nouvelle Beta corrige 140 bugs  dcouverts dans la beta 3.

La release notes de cette nouvelle Beta est disponible ici.

La Beta 4 de Firefox 3.6 est disponible pour le tlchargement ici

*MAJ de Djug*



*Mise  jour du 18/11/09*

*Sortie de la 3me Bta  de Firefox 3.6*

Les versions Bta du navigateur Firefox senchainent. La Bta 3 vient de sortir.

Cette version vient avec deux nouveauts :

-	Changement de la manire dont des applications tierces interagissent avec FireFox. 
-	la possibilit dexcuter des scripts dune manire asynchrone ce qui va permettre un chargement de pages plus rapide.
Cette version vient aussi avec une correction de 80 bugs  depuis la version Bta2

Firefox 3.6 Bta3 est disponible pour le tlchargement  partir de cette adresse :

http://www.mozilla.com/fr/firefox/all-beta.html

*MAJ de Djug*



*Mise  jour du 13/11/09*

*La 2me bta de Firefox 3.6 disponible*
*La question de sa vitesse demeure*


La deuxime bta de Firefox 3.6 vient d'arriver.

Pour l'utilisateur lambda, *Firefox 3.6b2 n'ajoutera rien* aux nouveauts de la premire (cf. ci-dessous).

D'aprs la fondation Mozilla cette mouture *corrigerait tout de mme 190 bugs de la bta 1*. Il s'agirait donc d'une version particulirement aboutie.

Les amliorations portent principalement sur la *scurit et la stabilit*.

Autrement dit, si vous tes un bta-testeur du Panda Roux, vous tes chaudement invit  passer  Firefox 3.6b2.

La version dfinitive est attendue pour la fin de l'anne.

Quant  Firefox 3.7, ses "dernires compilations nocturnes" - ou _nightly-builds_ - voluent chaque soir (comme leur nom l'indique) et sont disponibles sur le ftp de la Fondation.

Reste que la question de sa vitesse demeure. Beaucoup de ses utilisateurs semblent tester la concurrence (principalement Chrome et Opera) et ne pas revenir vers le Panda Roux.

Les accusations de plagiat qui portent galement sur la prochaine UI de Firefox 4 ne semblent pas amliorer les choses.

Nanmoins la Fondation Mozilla n'a pas trop  s'inquiter : son navigateur libre ne cesse de s'imposer comme le challenger numro 1 d'Internet Explorer.

Voire comme le leader sur certains marchs.


*Source et tlchargement*


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler.*




*01/11/09*

*Firefox 3.6 : la bta officielle est disponible*
*La bta 1 serait plus rapide dans la navigation et au dmarrage, mais est-ce suffisant face  la nouvelle concurrence ?*


Firefox 3.6 en version *Bta vient de sortir*. Cette version du navigateur libre de Firefox qui ne cesse de gagner des parts de marchs face  Internet Explorer, le navigateur de Microsoft, est considre comme *parfaitement stable et sure* par l'quipe de dveloppeurs.
Quelques diffrences, notamment dans les fonctionnalits, pourraient cependant encore apparaitre avant la Release Candidate (RC) et la version dfinitive.

Firefox 3.6 Beta utilise le moteur de rendu de la Fondation : *Gecko 1.9.2*.

*Cette nouvelle version du navigateur devrait tre plus rapide* et plus ractive que les prcdentes. Ses performances ont par exemple t amliores dans la prise en charge des contenus en JavaScript. Ce point semble nanmoins faire dbat et demande confirmation comme le montrent les ractions ici-mme (voir l'article prcdent et les commentaires ci-dessous).

De son cot *le dmarrage devrait galement tre plus court*. Toutes ces optimisations ont galement t apportes pour que Firefox 3.6 soit adapt  des OS comme Maemo ou Windows CE.





Parmi les nouveauts mise en avant, on notera que *Firefox 3.6 supporte les nouvelles technologies web* (dgrads CSS, DOM et *HTML 5*), les vidos pleines crans, le format de polices WOFF, qu'il intgre la reconnaissance de lorientation de lcran (pour les machines embarquant un acclromtre) et que l'apparence du navigateur peut  prsent tre chang en un seul click.

Plus srieux que ce changement d'apparence,  partir de sa version 3.6, Firefox lancera automatiquement une *alerte si ses plug-ins sont prims*. Cette fonction est l'intgration logique et attendue de la page web de diagnostic de scurit lance par Mozilla lors de la premire quinzaine d'Octobre.

Enfin, cette bta 1 *se mettra  jour elle-mme* automatiquement.

Elle pourrait mme "_ventuellement_" (sic) effectuer seule sa propre transition vers la version finale.

En attendant ce passage  la RC attendu initialement pour fin Novembre (mais qui arrivera certainement  une date ultrieure vu le *retard pris par le projet par faute de testeurs sur Windows 7* - cf. sur ce point : articles prcdents ci-dessous), et aprs avoir t officieusement disponible sur le ftp de la Fondation Mozilla, la bta 1 est officiellement disponible sur cette page.

Pour les volontaires, la pre-alpha de Firefox 3.7 est toujours tlchargeable sur le FTP de la Fondation Mozilla (cf.articles ci-dessous).


Source : La Release Note


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler.*



*27/10/09*

*Firefox 3.6 est-il assez rapide ?*
*La bta 1 sortira trs officiellement demain*

La beta 1 de Firefox 3.6 devrait tre annonce trs officiellement Jeudi 28 Octobre(cf. ci-dessous).

Cette version, qui rappelons-le, n'est qu'une mise  jour dite "_mineure_" par la Fondation Mozilla elle-mme a des qualits mais elle ne semble pas rgler un des problmes actuels du Panda Roux : son dmarrage assez lent.

Dietrich Ayala, en collaboration avec Mozilla, vient en effet de compulser une srie de test sur ce sujet. Les rsultats ne sont pas mauvais.

Mais ils ne sont pas bons non plus :


_Tableau ralis par Dietrich Ayala_

On y voit un Firefox 3.6 certes plus rapide sous Mac, mais aux performances totalement inchanges sous Windows ou Linux.

Il est vrai que le temps de lancement n'est pas non plus l'lment prdominant pour valuer la vitesse d'un navigateur. Celui de l'affichage des pages est beaucoup plus important.

Or sur ce point, plusieurs tudes  qui demandent  tre confirmes  montrent que Firefox 3.6 serait environ 25 % plus rapide que ses prcdentes versions (notamment dans l'affichage du JavaScript).

Il reste nanmoins loin derrire  trs loin mme  du nouvel entrant sur le march : Google Chrome (mais loin devant Internet Explorer 8 et mme, plus surprenant, devant Opera 10 qui a pourtant fait des progrs remarquables dans ce domaine).

Vivement la prochaine volution majeure de Firefox 4 pour revoir un Panda encore plus vif que les claires de Chrome ?

Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous la bta de Firefox 3.6 plus rapide que les anciennes versions du navigateur ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler.*



*Navigateurs : Firefox 3.6 et Firefox 3.7 disponibles*
*Le premier en beta1, le deuxime en version pr-alpha*


Actuellement Firefox, le navigateur Open Source (ou quasiment Open Source pour certains puristes) de la Fondation Mozilla en est  sa version 3.5.3.

*Deux annonces et demi* viennent d'tre faites aujourd'hui par Mozilla.

La premire concerne *la mise  jour de scurit 3.5.4* qui est en cours de ralisation. Elle devrait arriver sous peu puisque la date du *27 Octobre* est avance sur le wiki du projet.

La deuxime concerne la trs attendue *beta 1 de Firefox 3.6* (nom de code jusqu'ici : Namoroka).

Aprs avoir t retarde d'une semaine, elle est enfin et officiellement *disponible sur le serveur ftp* de la fondation.

L'quipe de dveloppement confirme que ce retard est d  "_un manque de testeurs sous Windows 7, [de fait] nous avons mis beaucoup de temps  corriger un bug qui nous posait des problmes au tests ACID3_". ACID3 est un test pour navigateur web pour vrifier que les moteurs de rendu supportent les diffrents standards du Web.

Enfin, il semblerait bien que la mouture 3.7 soit elle aussi d'ores et dj dans les tuyaux.
Mozilla n'a pour l'instant fait aucune annonce en ce sens mais depuis ce matin, *la version pr-alpha 1 de Firefox 3.7 est tlchargeable* depuis le dossier des "compilations nocturnes".


De quoi satisfaire les envies de tests des inconditionnels du Panda Roux et les faire patienter jusqu'aux sorties officielles ?


Source


Lire aussi :

 ::fleche::  Les indiscrtions sur Firefox 4
 ::fleche::  Firefox victime d'une faille de scurit ouverte par Windows Update 

 ::fleche::  La rubrique Dveloppement Web (actu, forum, tutos) de Dveloppez.com

Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Allez-vous tester toutes ces versions de dveloppement de Firefox ?

----------


## s4mk1ng

Je penses que je vais le tester pour voir ce qu'apportes rellement cette nouvelle version...

----------


## kite37

sortir une alpha et une beta du mme logiciel simultanment ... trange

----------


## fredremy68

Il y a dj plusieurs semaines qu'ils sont dispo sur le ftp de mozilla. Perso j'utilise sans soucis la 3.7a1pre depuis un bon moment.

ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/

----------


## Invit

Une alpha, c'est plus ou moins aboutie qu'une bta ?

----------


## GanYoshi

> Une alpha, c'est plus ou moins aboutie qu'une bta ?


Moins =D
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Version_d%27un_logiciel

----------


## Invit

Merci je trouvais bizarre aussi qu'ils sortent une version plus finie avec un numero plus grand avant une autre moins finie.  ::):

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Perso j'utilise sans soucis la 3.7a1pre


Bonjour Fredremy,

Tu peux nous donner tes impressions sur cette alpha ?

Merci !  ::ccool:: 

Gordon.

PS : le build 2 de la 3.6b1 est bien arriv et a bien t annonc le 19. Pas "_y'a des semaines_" ! Nan mais  ::mrgreen::

----------


## h472009

cooool.....

j'espere que ces versions apporteront des ameliorations touchables..

Mais je vous assure... a va chauffer.... ::mrgreen:: 



*PS:* Google chrome se montre plus forte en ce moment, alors firefox.. il faut se revolter  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Firefox 3.6 est plus rapide que ses prdcesseurs : mais est-ce suffisant ?

----------


## Herr Doktor

Perso, depuis mon passage sous mac, j'ai totalement abandonn Firefox : trop lent ! Safari reste le plus rapide, aussi bien au lancement qu' l'ouverture des pages...
Au boulot, tant sous XP, j'utilise dsormais Chrome qui reste imbattable.
Bien sr, sur les postes des utilisateurs, IE est toujours l car c'est le seul que notre appli mtier supporte... Le jour o nos amis dveloppeurs penseront qu'IE n'est pas le seul browser du monde, je virerai cette merde ! ::aie::

----------


## entreprise38

C'est tout bte, mais j'ai l'impression que Firefox (Firefox hein, pas Fennek & co) ne parle plus que de rapidit, et met de moins en moins avant (et dveloppe moins) les nouvelles fonctionnalits :/
Qu'ils prennent un peu exemple sur Opera qui certes ne fait pas vraiment parler de lui, mais qui a le mrite de chercher de nouvelles fonctionnalits toujours plus utiles les unes que les autres : "Turbo" pour les connexions lentes (et a marche trs bien), la nouvelle plateforme de Widgets (qui ne ncessite plus qu'Opera soit en marche), Unite (enfin de quoi partager facilement des documents avec papa/maman ^^), IO, etc...
Qu'a t-on de nouveau chez Firefox ? Bah pas grand chose, dommage.

----------


## 113.113

Lorsque mon _FF 3.5_ s'avre trop lent au dmarrage, je vide son cache avec CCleaner: c'est nickel mieux que Chrome! Est-ce que la gestion des cookies deviendrait si encombrante qu'elle impose ce ralentissement? On peut alors configurer _FF_ pour qu'il refuse les cookies, tout simplement: a devrait aider beaucoup lorsqu'on est amen  lancer _FF_ 50x par sance de travail.

En faisant un about**:cache dans la barre d'url de FF, on reste sidr du volume occup ...

Avez-vous install FireTune pour FireFox, (speed optimizer)? Non? Dommage! car cet outil minimaliste apporte  FF un "plus" vraiment extra ...avec lequel il "tient la corde" avec Chrome que j'adore aussi! (le seul petit petit petit soucis avec Chrome, c'est qu'il ne lit qu'une fois une anim.gif en *:hover span {_}* *<span>_</span>*) comme au temps de IE7. Quant  Safari: mme petit petit petit petit problme; sinon j'aime aussi.

En conclusion: disposer de 4 bons navigateurs sur son ordi s'avre videmment judicieux pour avoir un aperu fiable d'une cration, afin d'offrir un rel confort aux visiteurs d'une pageWeb: les surprises (javascript, javascript, javascript) sont parfois hallucinantes. Toutefois, qu'un utilisateur ptri d'archasme reste boulonn  IE6 (les Administrations wallonnes ...), l mieux vaut en rire, et l'oublier!

*note:* _Opra_ ne lit pas le .css lorsque celui-ci est dclin en *_:hover span {position:absolute}* et que le *<span>_</span>* contient un *<object>_</object>*. Le sujet de l'article ne concerne videmment pas Opera, mais quelqu'un a-t-il une solution petite et rapide, hors javascript?

----------


## turican2

a me rappel la bataille intel <> ADM pour la mont en frquence... bon la vitesse c'est bien mais il arrive un moment o ce n'est pas tout. Que ma page s'affiche en 625ms ou 1400ms je m'en fiche, maintenant que mon navigateur gre en natif un certain nombres de fonctionnalits html5/svg/Ogg par exemple je trouve a beaucoup plus satisfaisant.
Je trouve qu'on parle trop de Firefox pour des innovations qui s'essoufflent et mettent du temps  implmenter... installez Opera ou Safari (pas juste 5 min  ::ccool:: ) et vous ne regarderez plus jamais Firefox de la mme faon. Vous vous direz "Mais qu'est qu'ils foutent !!!"
Honntement, *Opera* mrite d'tre beaucoup plus mdiatis tellement ils se conforment  tous les standard et font dans l'innovation.

----------


## 113.113

> (...)
> Honntement, *Opera* mrite d'tre beaucoup plus mdiatis tellement ils se conforment  tous les standard et font dans l'innovation.


Dsol *turican2*,
dans mon post je rvle que Opra ne lit pas une certaine criture *.css*, et que cette fois il est seul  ne pas la lire!

En fait de standards du Web, ce serait effectivement FF qui reois la palme. Il ne faut pas confondre le respect des standards avec une criture d'une pageWeb ...appelant un javascript maladroit. 

J'avais install la nouvelle version de Opera dernirement (ah! le partage de fichiers en ligne tait aguichant!), mais face  cette incompatibilit de .css: _zouh!_ je l'ai vir de mon ordi. Pourtant je ne suis pas quelqu'un de mchant ...

----------


## turican2

J'avais eu vent de quelques soucis avec MathML il y a quelques temps mais pas pour du css... Opera est valid CSS 2.1 et implmente une grande partie du CSS Level 3.

Aurais tu un exemple de code qui ne fnctionne pas s'il te plait.. car si c'est le cas, je vais devoir aller tester quelquesssss sites client (et vite)  ::lol::

----------


## 113.113

> Aurais tu un exemple de code qui ne fnctionne pas s'il te plait.. car si c'est le cas, je vais devoir aller tester quelquesssss sites client (et vite)



Dans mon post j'crivais ceci, en taille 1 c'est pourquoi tu ne l'as pas lu ...
_note: Opra ne lit pas le .css lorsque celui-ci est dclin en _:hover span {position:absolute} et que le <span>_</span> contient un <object>_</object>._ 

Essaie cette configuration de *.css*


```

```

o, pour la classe il y a: 
1. un *span {display:none}*
2. un *background-image* 
3. un *:hover span {position:absolute}* /*principe de "l'info-bulle"*/
et en *.html*:


```

```

*l'<object> est un *.swf* (de mmes dimensions que le background-image)
** le lien hypertext *href="_"* fonctionne comme une astuce de .css, oprationnelle et compatible avec IE, FF, Chrome, Safari. A dfaut d'ActionScript, un *border:* xxx*px* recouvre tout le champ de la classe en *:hover span*. Il semble ne pas tre l'origine du problme.

Car avec Opera le problme est que le *<span><object_> _ </object></span>* est rejet  la suite du *background-image* et ne considre pas le *span {display:none}*

Voil. Je concde que c'est trs particulier voire exceptionnel; peut-tre ai-je commis une erreur logique, smantique? Nanmoins, ma logique est comprise par IE, FF, Chrome et Safari de la mme faon. Le lien hypertext en tant qu'astuce sur un swf est "spice" mais trs efficace ...car grce aux *span {display:none}* et *<span>_<span>*, le .swf est tlcharg dans le cache du navigateur et est disponible instantanment "cot-client" au survol par le curseur ...C'est mme compltement _fun_ quand le .swf est une audio-video sans image *<object _ width:1px; height:1px>* ..en guise de jingle sonore! Et tout a sans javascript ou autre ActionScript _"of course"_.

Daigne nous retourner l'exprimentation aussitt que...

A +++

----------


## 113.113

Pour revenir au strict sujet, peut-tre est-il utile de rappeler quelques bons principes  toute fin de perptuer les performances donc la rapidit de FF:
1. nettoyer priodiquement le cache de notre navigateur, et autres dossiers temporaires de l'ordi, ...etc (CCleaner freeware)
2. supprimer les points de restauration les plus anciens: un seul  garder suffit, aussitt que toute modification logicielle s'est rvle tre non perturbante pour votre systme
3. dfragmenter priodiquement, d'autant plus souvent que nous manipulons des audio-videos
4. sous Windows, mener un scan de scurit avec les outils adquats (en dpit d'une suite logicielle de scurit "trs performante", c'est judicieux de mettre  l'oeuvre, de temps en temps, de bons petits freeware comme MalwareByte, Antivir Avira, et en ligne BitDefender, Kaspersky ...). C'est fou les petites saloperies qu'on attrape ici et l sans le savoir!
5. ne surtout pas croire que l'immense talent et le profond courage que nous menons  excuter nos grandes oeuvres nous protgent d'une malveillance virale
6. installer FireTune (acclrateur de FF)

Alors, je vous certifie que FireFox dans les versions 3._ disposera de toute sa vlocit, laquelle demeure extraordinaire.

Peut-tre viendrez-vous crire le contraire?

----------


## Kapha

> Pour revenir au strict sujet, peut-tre est-il utile de rappeler quelques bons principes  toute fin de perptuer les performances donc la rapidit de FF:
> 1. nettoyer priodiquement le cache de notre navigateur, et autres dossiers temporaires de l'ordi, ...etc (CCleaner freeware)
> 2. supprimer les points de restauration les plus anciens: un seul  garder suffit, aussitt que toute modification logicielle s'est rvle tre non perturbante pour votre systme
> 3. dfragmenter priodiquement, d'autant plus souvent que nous manipulons des audio-videos
> 4. sous Windows, mener un scan de scurit avec les outils adquats (en dpit d'une suite logicielle de scurit "trs performante", c'est judicieux de mettre  l'oeuvre, de temps en temps, de bons petits freeware comme MalwareByte, Antivir Avira, et en ligne BitDefender, Kaspersky ...). C'est fou les petites saloperies qu'on attrape ici et l sans le savoir!
> 5. ne surtout pas croire que l'immense talent et le profond courage que nous menons  excuter nos grandes oeuvres nous protgent d'une malveillance virale
> 6. installer FireTune (acclrateur de FF)
> 
> Alors, je vous certifie que FireFox dans les versions 3._ disposera de toute sa vlocit, laquelle demeure extraordinaire.
> ...



Mais combien d'utilisateur de firefox connaissent ces astuces et combien les appliquent ?
Pour moi un bon navigateur ne reposent pas sur des astuces mais sur ce qu'il est capable de faire "out of the box".
C'est un peu le mme combat qu'entre linux et mac os, potentiellement linux est bon mais  l'usage on ne peut pas toujours en profiter  cause des choses  configurer.

----------


## 113.113

> Mais combien d'utilisateur de firefox connaissent ces astuces et combien les appliquent ?


C'est pourquoi il est utile de les rappeler!

Au regard des buzz qui courent sur une rumeur infonde (!), renvoyer un conducteur autombile  son cole de conduite est parfois fort utile. Qu'il omette de tourner le volant dans un virage, qu'il ne pense pas  desserrer le frein  main au dmarrage, qu'il ne sache pas que le moteur ait besoin d'huile, tout ceci et tant d'autres choses ne signifieront pas que sa Bentley est une occase pourrie! 

Un peu de maintenance et d'entretien pour une bagnole, c'est comme pour un ordi: la virtualit a ses limites. Non?

----------


## GanYoshi

> 6. installer FireTune (acclrateur de FF)
> 
> 
> Peut-tre viendrez-vous crire le contraire?


FireTune ne semble pas faire l'unanimit :

http://www.geckozone.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=57412

Je ne connais pas cette extension, je me suis renseign quand tu l'a cit, maintenant j'hsite  l'install en fait.

----------


## 113.113

> FireTune ne semble pas faire l'unanimit :
> 
> http://www.geckozone.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=57412
> 
> Je ne connais pas cette extension, je me suis renseign quand tu l'a cit, maintenant j'hsite  l'install en fait.


Rien n'est obligatoire en rien , ici! 

Une bonne petite maintenance de ton ordi comme j'ai commis de le renseigner (tous navigateurs confondus), suffira  la performance de ton navigateur prfr.

----------


## JulienDuSud

> C'est pourquoi il est utile de les rappeler!
> 
> Au regard des buzz qui courent sur une rumeur infonde (!), renvoyer un conducteur autombile  son cole de conduite est parfois fort utile. Qu'il omette de tourner le volant dans un virage, qu'il ne pense pas  desserrer le frein  main au dmarrage, qu'il ne sache pas que le moteur ait besoin d'huile, tout ceci et tant d'autres choses ne signifieront pas que sa Bentley est une occase pourrie! 
> 
> Un peu de maintenance et d'entretien pour une bagnole, c'est comme pour un ordi: la virtualit a ses limites. Non?


Essai chrome, on verra ensuite si Firefox ne commence pas  tre  la ramasse.

(Chez moi, c'est le jour et la nuit)

----------


## 113.113

> Essai chrome, on verra ensuite si Firefox ne commence pas  tre  la ramasse.
> 
> (Chez moi, c'est le jour et la nuit)


...p'tt ben que tu devras mener  terme quelque soulagement de ton bastringue aussi: le cache, la dfrag', le point de restor' ...et le scan de securit' si tu es sous Windows.

J'ai mentionn prcdemment Chrome: -_"J'adore autant que FF"_.

Toutefois, Chrome ne daigne pas lire 2 fois une anim.gif en *:hover span* (.css). Tandis que FF et IE*8* et Safari y procdent!

Connaissant Google pour ne pas respecter les instructions du W3 (!), je m'interroge sur ton post lapidaire ..

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Firefox 3.6 : la bta officielle est disponible*
*Elle serait plus rapide dans la navigation et au dmarrage, Firefox 3.7 est toujours en version pr-alpha*


Firefox 3.6 en version *Bta vient de sortir*. Cette version du navigateur libre de Firefox qui ne cesse de gagner des parts de marchs face  Internet Explorer, le navigateur de Microsoft, est considre comme *parfaitement stable et sure* par l'quipe de dveloppeurs.
Quelques diffrences, notamment dans les fonctionnalits, pourraient cependant encore apparaitre avant la Release Candidate (RC) et la version dfinitive.

Firefox 3.6 Beta utilise le moteur de rendu de la Fondation : *Gecko 1.9.2*.

*Cette nouvelle version du navigateur devrait tre plus rapide* et plus ractive que les prcdentes. Ses performances ont par exemple t amliores dans la prise en charge des contenus en JavaScript. Ce point semble nanmoins faire dbat et demande confirmation comme le montrent les ractions ici-mme (voir l'article prcdent et les commentaires ci-dessous).

De son cot *le dmarrage devrait galement tre plus court*. Toutes ces optimisations ont galement t apportes pour que Firefox 3.6 soit adapt  des OS comme Maemo ou Windows CE.





Parmi les nouveauts mise en avant, on notera que *Firefox 3.6 supporte les nouvelles technologies web* (dgrads CSS, DOM et *HTML 5*), les vidos pleines crans, le format de polices WOFF, qu'il intgre la reconnaissance de lorientation de lcran (pour les machines embarquant un acclromtre) et que l'apparence du navigateur peut  prsent tre chang en un seul click.

Plus srieux que ce changement d'apparence,  partir de sa version 3.6, Firefox lancera automatiquement une *alerte si ses plug-ins sont prims*. Cette fonction est l'intgration logique et attendue de la page web de diagnostic de scurit lance par Mozilla lors de la premire quinzaine d'Octobre.

Enfin, cette bta 1 *se mettra  jour elle-mme* automatiquement.

Elle pourrait mme "_ventuellement_" (sic) effectuer seule sa propre transition vers la version finale.

En attendant ce passage  la RC attendu initialement pour fin Novembre (mais qui arrivera certainement  une date ultrieure vu le *retard pris par le projet par faute de testeurs sur Windows 7* - cf. sur ce point : articles prcdents ci-dessous), et aprs avoir t officieusement disponible sur le ftp de la Fondation Mozilla, la bta 1 est officiellement disponible sur cette page.

Pour les volontaires, la *pr-alpha de Firefox 3.7* est toujours tlchargeable sur le FTP de la Fondation Mozilla  depuis le dossier des "compilations nocturnes".


Source : La Release Note

----------


## entreprise38

Oui enfin... entre un petit bout de CSS exotique que personne ne va remarquer, et des innovations (des vraies hein), y'a pas photo  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Seb33300

Quelqu'un sait si cette beta est compatible avec les plugins de la version 3.5 ?

D'autres amliorations ou nouveauts seront apport en plus de la vitesse ?

----------


## tbassetto

@Seb33300 : Chaque *extension* (et non plugin, a existe mais c'est autre chose) contient le numro de version minimum et maximum de Firefox avec laquelle elle fonctionne. C'est  l'auteur de l'extension de vrifier si elle fonctionne avec la version 3.6b1 et de mettre  jour le chiffre  l'intrieur de l'extension.

Pour la majorit des extensions la mise  jour ne cassera rien, mais encore faut-il que les auteurs d'extensions s'en occupe.

----------


## themei

> Essai chrome, on verra ensuite si Firefox ne commence pas  tre  la ramasse.
> 
> (Chez moi, c'est le jour et la nuit)


Chez moi il a fallu Chrome 4.0 et que je passe au Quad Core pour commenc a voir un gain vers Chrome... Et encore il gre moins bien le cache et les IO internet que FF. Ce qui, comme c'est pas tweakable l'impact dans pas mal de cas.

Au final un FF tweak "haut debit", s'en sort excessivement bien, tout en ayant plus de fonctionnalit (pour le moment...)

----------


## Gordon Fowler

La 2me bta de Firefox 3.6 est disponible, elle corrige 190 bugs de la bta 1

----------


## fanprog1

Nous esperons qu'avec l'etat actuel de la concureence avec Google Chrome, cette nouvelle version pourra faire ses preuves...

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Lancement de Firefox 3.6 Bta 5, Mozilla annonce la RC pour janvier 2010*

Mozilla n'a finalement pas russi  en finir avec la programmation de Firefox 3.6. Une version bta 5 a donc t sortie vendredi, comme cela tait initialement prvu. Le code final du navigateur devrait tre achev prochainement, pour une arrive prvue en janvier 2010, d'aprs un communiqu de presse.

La bta 5 de Firefox 3.6 a t rendue disponible aux 600.000 testeurs du programme le 18 dcembre, sous la forme d'une mise  jour. Elle peut galement tre installe par tout un chacun la tlchargeant sur le site Internet de Mozilla.

Elle corrige environ 130 bugs (dont un critique dans l'outil de rendu JavaScript TraceMonkey de la version Mac) par rapport  la bta prcdente.

La sortie initiale de la version dfinitive de Firefox 3.6 tait prvue pour novembre 2009, mais Mozilla a du revoir ses plans. Un tel retard est habituel et absolument pas mauvais signe. Au contraire, l'diteur peaufine au maximum son produit. 

Source : Tlchargement de Firefox 3.6 Beta 5 sur le site de Mozilla

----------


## vintz72

> *Lancement de Firefox 3.6 Bta 5, Mozilla annonce la RC pour janvier 2010*
> [...]
> Elle corrige environ 130 bugs (dont un critique dans l'outil de rendu JavaScript TraceMonkey de la version Mac) par rapport  la bta prcdente.
> [...]
> Source : Tlchargement de Firefox 3.6 Beta 5 sur le site de Mozilla


Ouais, ben y'a encore des soucis avec Google Street (sur Mac only). La navigation (double clique sur un disque ou un rectangle) dconne (mais pas systmatiquement comme avec la beta 4, donc y'a du progrs).
Quand  la vitesse de lancement... bof bof bof. C'est pas hyper flagrant.

----------


## tbassetto

Concernant la vitesse de lancement elle a pourtant t raccourcie de 30%. De nombreuses extensions, un profil ancien et/ou de nombreux marque-pages peuvent cependant faire baisser ce pourcentage.

Concernant le bug sous Google Street Maps je vais te livrer un secret : ce n'est pas en s'en plaignant sur les forums de developpez.com qu'il a plus de chance d'tre corrig  :;):  Je viens de le signaler aux dveloppeurs. Il n'est pas facile de savoir d'o il provient ni si il va tre corrig d'ici la version 3.6 finale mais au moins il a plus de visibilit  ::):

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Navigateur : Firefox 3.6 passe en Release Candidate* 
*En attendant la version dfinitive le 18 Janvier qui ne lui apportera que trs peu de changements* 


Cette fois-ci ce devrait tre bon !

Les betas de Firefox 3.6 (cinq au total, tout de mme) ne sont plus qu'un lointain souvenir.
Depuis quelques heures, Firefox 3.6 vient de passer en Release Candidate (RC), version qui fixe tous les problmes rencontrs lors du dveloppement de cette nouvelle mouture.

Cette RC 1 devrait donc galement tre la version dfinitive "_si tout se passe bien_" - peut-on lire sur le wiki de l'quipe de dveloppement.

La priode de test devrait durer une dizaine de jour. Le lancement officiel de Firefox 3.6 devrait donc intervenir  partir du 18 Janvier prochain, soit un retard de 3 mois sur la toute premire estimation de sortie prvue en Octobre 2009.

L'attente valait-elle la peine ?

A vous de nous le dire.

Firefox 3.6 propose  prsent l'alerte automatique pour la mise  jour des plug-ins prims, l'intgration de Personas (qui permet de changer l'habillage graphique du navigateur - les fameuses "skins" - en un seul clic de souris), le support des CSS, DOM et HTML 5, ainsi que la vido pleine cran pour les contenus encapsuls avec la nouvelle balise <video>. 
A noter galement le support du Web Open Font Format (WOFF), qui comme son nom l'indique, tente de populariser des polices de caractres libres pour les sites webs.

Cot moteur JavaScript, TraceMonkey devrait booster les performances du navigateur, en tout cas selon les dires de Mike Shaver, ingnieur chef responsable du projet. Ce point, qui conditionne galement beaucoup la vitesse de surf, pourrait tre dterminant pour l'avenir de Firefox face  une concurrence de plus en plus rapide dans ce domaine (notamment Safari et Chrome sans oublier la toute dernire version d'Opera).

La RC1 de Firefox 3.6 est disponible en tlchargement direct. Elle l'est galement via la procdure de mise  jour habituelle du navigateur des beta-testeurs.


*Source*

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  L'attente valait-elle la peine ? Ou au contraire, tes-vous du (et pourquoi) par Firefox 3.6 ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des rsultats de l'optimisation de TraceMonkey ?

----------


## duplo

la version mac est sans conteste beaucoup plus rapide que la version prcdente mais au niveau de la balise video de html5 je ne suis pas convaincu :

dailymotion.com qui propose une page de test adapt a cette nouvelle vertion de firefox de propose pas le fullscreen sur les video.

de plus sur la version html5 de youtube la fonction fullscreen ne fonctionne pas non plus ...

A venir d'ici la version final ?

----------


## vintz72

Il faudra quand mme qu'ils corrigent ce bug relatif  Google Street:
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=537269

parce que une finale avec une grosse rgression comme cela a ferait tche (constat uniquement sur Mac Os X).

----------


## tbassetto

@vintz2 : pourtant il y a peu de chance que ce soit corrig !

Des bugs comme a il y en a des dizaines et des dizaines, chacun touchant un nombre limit de personnes. Ici ce sont seulement les utilisateurs de Street maps sous Mac OSX... Cela peut paratre dgueulasse mais c'est la vie, priorit aux bugs qui embtent le plus de monde  :;):  En plus ce bug n'apparat pas sous les nocturnes de la version 3.7  ::?: 

Pour faire pencher la balance sur celui-ci, il faudrait que pleins de gens "votent" puor ce bug sur Bugzilla.

----------


## kOrt3x

Il y a du mieux avec cette version (3.6 RC1) sous Mac OS X, Firefox remonte dans mon estime...  :;):

----------


## Julien_G

Firefox vient de rattraper son retard au niveau de l'excution.
Par contre, dieu merci, il y a des thmes ... mon dieu que c'est moche  ::calim2:: .

----------


## oussamadag

salut tout monde, 
j'ai une version 3.0.17 de Mozilla Firefox est ce que je fait la mise  jours ou je reste travaille avec cette version (mai si il y a une version est meilleur qui ce a laquelle)?

----------


## Julien_G

> salut tout monde, 
> j'ai une version 3.0.17 de Mozilla Firefox est ce que je fait la mise  jours ou je reste travaille avec cette version (mai si il y a une version est meilleur qui ce a laquelle)?


Salut,
tu peux toujours utiliser la dernire version : 3.5.7

----------


## dams78

> salut tout monde, 
> j'ai une version 3.0.17 de Mozilla Firefox est ce que je fait la mise  jours ou je reste travaille avec cette version (mai si il y a une version est meilleur qui ce a laquelle)?


En rgle gnral avec les logiciels libres tu peux toujours utiliser sans problme la dernire version.

----------


## Traroth2

Plus rapide, c'est dj bien. Maintenant, il faudrait aussi qu'il soit plus conome en mmoire (et surtout qu'il la rende quand il n'en a plus besoin) et plus stable (depuis la version 3.5, les sites utilisant Flash intensivement posent pas mal de problme).

----------


## oussamadag

salut,
merci pour cette information, donc je va faire la mise  jours  ::ccool::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Il y aura un Firefox 3.6.5 et peut-tre pas de 3.7*
*Explique Mozilla qui annonce le dbut de l'isolement des processus dans son navigateur*


Aprs les innovations de Firefox 3.6 (lire prcdemment), Electrolysis devait arriver avec la version 3.7 de Firefox.

Oui mais voil, il se pourrait bien qu'il n'y ait pas de version 3.7.

Electrolysis est un projet de dveloppement du navigateur libre qui vise  rendre indpendants les processus en action en les isolant les uns des autres.
Introduit pour la premire fois dans Internet Explorer 8 puis repris dans Chrome, ce type de fonctionnement permet par exemple d'isoler chaque onglet, les transformant chacun en navigateur dans le navigateur.

Mike Bezner, un cadre de la Fondation Mozilla, vient cependant de dclarer que l'abandon de la version 3.7 dans sa forme actuelle tait  l'tude par la communaut.

La nouvelle peut paratre anodine. Mais elle ne l'est pas.

Car ce qui se joue ici, c'est la manire dont le navigateur sera dvelopp  l'avenir.

Des fonctionnalits pourraient  partir d'aujourd'hui tre introduites avec les mises  jour de scurit (une toutes les 4 semaines environ) et non plus aprs les traditionnelles tapes alpha, beta, Release Candidate de chaque nouveau numro de version (deux par an environ). Mozilla entend donc acclrer l'introduction de nouvelles fonctionnalits dans son navigateur.

Et donc son cycle de dveloppement.

Les retards pris pour sortir Firefox 3.6 et les dates de sortie repousses de Firefox 3.7 et 4.0 ont fait rflchir les dveloppeurs. A prsent si une fonctionnalit est prte, elle sera ajoute sans attendre un up-date majeur.

Le premier fruit de ces cycles courts se nommera Lorentz, nom de code de Firefox 3.6.5.

Lorentz introduira la technologie OOPP (Out Of Process Plug-ins), une technologie qui isole le fonctionnement des plug-ins... Un dbut de mise en application du projet Electrolysis donc.

Cible vise : le plug-in Flash d'Adobe, bien sr serait-on tent de dire. 
Flash causerait plus de crash du navigateur que la totalit des autres plug-ins runis.
Le plug-in d'Apple pour QucikTime est galement concern par OOPP.

_[Lorentz] est trs bnfiques pour les utilisateurs_, s'enthousiasme Mike Bezner, _Nous pensions que nous ne pourrions pas proposer la sparation des plug-ins avant Firefox 3.7, mi 2010_. Mais cette fonctionnalit n'ayant pas de rpercutions majeures sur le reste du navigateur ou sur la retro-compatibilit (on la dit alors non intrusive), l'quipe a dcid de la diffuser ds la prochaine mise  jour mineure (alias les mises  jour de scurit).

Les phases plus lourdes de dveloppement classique seront bien videmment conserves pour les volutions majeures qui ncessiteront toujours d'tre testes (et re-testes).

Lorentz devrait arriver vers Mars.

Quant  Firefox 3.7, il ne sera pas  proprement parl abandonner.
Mais il pourrait arriver  une autre date que prvue et avec un autre numro. Il marquera en revanche toujours l'introduction du projet JetPack dans le navigateur.

JetPack qui devrait sur le long terme remplacer XUL pour le dveloppement des extensions.

Mais ceci est une autre histoire de rvolution...



*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  L'augmentation des frquences d'introduction des fonctionnalits via les mises  jour de scurit est-elle une bonne chose pour Firefox ou un aveu d'impuissance  tenir les dlais pour la Mozilla Foundation ?

----------


## ogaby

Ah! Je crois que la concurrence de chrome fait acclrer les choses.  ::): 

Perso, je ne sais pas si j'aurais attendu la 3.7  la fin de l'anne pour voir FF tre vraiment plus rapide. J'aurais toujours un il sur chroming et voir quand il serait oprationnel pour mon usage.

Je trouve que c'est une bonne nouvelle.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Traroth2

Bonne ou mauvaise nouvelle, il faudra voir  l'usage.

----------


## dvdbly

> une bonne chose pour Firefox ou un aveu d'impuissance  tenir les dlais pour la Mozilla Foundation ?


En fait, cela ne s'oppose pas !
Et sans par ailleurs porter de jugement sur l'incapacit  tenir les dlais, je trouve que c'est une trs bonne chose pour Firefox, et pour ses utilisateurs.

Personnellement, je serai ravi d'obtenir les nouvelles fonctionnalits rapidement.
Surtout que dans le cas de Firefox, on est  mille lieues du cas d'IE dont les mises  jour et les corrections sont susceptibles, si je ne m'abuse, d'avoir un impact (ngatif) sur l'OS...

----------


## Pandoon

> En fait, cela ne s'oppose pas !
> Et sans par ailleurs porter de jugement sur l'incapacit  tenir les dlais, je trouve que c'est une trs bonne chose pour Firefox, et pour ses utilisateurs.
> 
> Personnellement, je serai ravi d'obtenir les nouvelles fonctionnalits rapidement.


Tout a fait d'accord, surtout si les fonctionnalits ne sont pas intrusives et qu'elles sont pretes, autant les sortir!

----------


## IDontLikeYou

Sauf que l'utilisateur lambda ne raisonne que sur la base des numros de version qui augmentent...

----------


## Camille_B

Tout dpend ce qu'on appelle l'utilisateur 'lambda". S'il s'agit du geek dcrbr, ou du dcideur press alors oui, seul le numro de version compte.

S'il s'agit vritablement de l'utilisateur lambda, alors, le numro de version n'importe aucunement. Tout ce qui importe c'est que le logiciel fonctionne toujours de la mme manire. La question de la mise  jour ne se pose d'ailleurs mme pas. Voir Internet Explorer ... 6.

----------


## oussamadag

salut,
une bonne chose pour Firefox,merci pour ces informations. ::ccool::

----------


## Djug

Sortie de la RC2 de Firefox 3.6


Firefox RC 2 est disponible pour Windows, Mac et Linux, dans 70 langues.

La version finale de firefox 3.6 est attendue pour la fin du mois de janvier.

----------


## oussamadag

salut,
mais est ce qu'elle est bta ou la version final parce que toujours il dit que c'est la version final.

----------


## tbassetto

Cet une version RC. Les RC deviennent directement des versions finales si aucun bug *majeur* n'est dcouvert.

----------


## oussamadag

ok,merci pour cette information

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Firefox 3.6 dans les starting-blocks* 
*Aprs deux RC, le navigateur arrive dans une version finale beaucoup plus rapide* 


Il aura fallu cinq betas et deux RC pour arriver  cette verion dfinitive de Firefox 3.6.

La date d'arrive officielle vient d'tre annonce sur le blog de la Fondation Mozilla : 

"_Firefox 3.6 sera disponible en tlchargement sur www.firefox.com le jeudi 21 janvier 2009  9h30 du matin, heure de Californie_".

Autrement dit, demain, 18h30, heure de Paris.

Plus rapide au dmarrage, avec une meilleure gestion du JavaScript (TraceMonkey), des thmes installables  la vole en un seul clic (Personas), et surtout la mise  jour automatique des plug-ins.

Et comme on peut difficilement trouver mieux que Michael Beltzner pour prsenter la nouvelle version de Firefox, voici une petite vido qui rsume les avances du navigateur :






Le Panda Roux n'aurait-il pas dit son dernier mot face  l'Ogre Chrome, que certains voyaient dj en train de le dvorer tout cru ? 


*Source* : L'annonce de Mozilla

----------


## ZeRevo

"we hope you like it"

l'espoir fait vivre comme on dit...

----------


## stailer

> Le Panda Roux n'aurait-il pas dit son dernier mot face  l'Ogre Chrome, que certains voyaient dj en train de le dvorer tout cru ?


A la version 3.5 Le Panda Roux en question tait dj au dessus de ce que proposait Chrome : plus de possibilits au niveau des extensions et toutes les fonctionnalits de Chrome taient dj dans Firefox.

Il est clair que Mozilla a pu bien prendre son temps pour dvelopper encore mieux et aller encore plus loin que les versions prcdentes (jetpack, weaves, personas...) .

Aujourd'hui il n'y a qu'une seule raison qui peut permettre  Chrome de passer devant : Le marketing.

----------


## vintz72

A priori, les problmes avec Google Maps et Google Street sur Mac ne sont pas rsolus pour cette finale... :-(

----------


## tbassetto

@vintz72 : le bug vient de passer en "bloquant" pour la branche 1.9.2 (celle sur laquelle se base Firefox 3.6.*) donc je dirais qu'au pire il sera corrig pour la 3.6.1  ::ccool::  En tout cas je le souhaite.

----------


## athanaze

Il est clair que l'arriv de chrome a dut quelque peu prcipiter la sortie de certaines fonctionnalit => tant mieux !  ::lol:: 
Moi ce que je trouve pas mal dans tout a, c'est que la fondation Mozilla reste super ractive vis  vis de la concurrence. 
Microsoft pourrait en prendre de la graine...

----------


## Jrmie A.

> Aujourd'hui il n'y a qu'une seule raison qui peut permettre  Chrome de passer devant : Le marketing.


Et l'absence du gouffre qui fait que Firefox bouffe la RAM plus vite qu'un hamster dopp aux hormones de taureaux, tu le mets o?
J'aime bien Firefox. Mais je ne l'utilise plus que lorsque je dveloppe des sites (Firebug & co), pour ma navigation quotidienne, j'utilise Chrome qui est nettement plus ractif, et ca, ce n'est pas du marketing.

----------


## stailer

On en a dj parl pleins de fois et les arguments sont toujours les mmes... Pardon : le seul et unique argument est toujour le mme  :;):  

La vitesse.

Dieu merci ce n'est pas a qui fait un navigateur mais l'ensemble de ce qu'il propose. Jusqu' aujourd'hui Chrome n'avait rien propos de plus... Enfin en 2010 il propose  peu prs un quivalent (mais pas pour tout loin de la) de Firefox.

Tu veux de la vitesse : Opera dernire version. Sur ma machine plus rapide , plus beau que Chrome.

Enfin pour la RAM etc, j'ai qu'1go sur ma machine et aucun problme particulier avec Firefox.. Comme bcp de monde je pense.

Pour la 999me fois : remplace "Google Chrome" par "BoiteAnonyme Chrome".. et ca fait longtemps qu'il serait aux oubliettes...


EDIT : Je viens de tlcharger la version 3.6 et je suis bluff par la vitesse justement ! 
A tester, mais je pense que Chrome ou Opera sont toujours plus rapides (je suis pas sur mon ordi perso la) mais on s'en rapproche bien.

L'intgration de Personas est super sympa aussi pour changer de thme rapidement.

----------


## ZeRevo

En laissant tourner firefox pendant plusieurs heures je peux t'assurer qu'il devient lent  la longue. Sur Chrome / Safari j'ai moins le soucis.

J'ai dj essay Opera mais il ne m'a jamais convaincu

----------


## stailer

> En laissant tourner firefox pendant plusieurs heures je peux t'assurer qu'il devient lent  la longue.


Toute la journe avec FireBug, FirePhp, Delicious, Snowl installs et utiliss rgulirement : aucun souci.

Je suis en plein test sur ma machine perso de la nouvelle version 3.6 : et a dpote !!

----------


## ZeRevo

je l'essaye galement, a a du bon la concurrence.

----------


## Jrmie A.

> La vitesse.
> 
> Dieu merci ce n'est pas a qui fait un navigateur mais l'ensemble de ce qu'il propose.


Justement, ca c'est une question de point de vue. Selon moi, la ractivit d'un navigateur est l'lment le plus capital. Le reste n'est qu'accessoire. Un navigateur sert  naviguer, ni plus, ni moins. 
Firefox a ses bons cts, Firebug, FirePHP vu que tu les cites, mais sa n'enlve rien  sa dramatique lenteur aprs plusieurs heures d'utilisation.
Maintenant je vais tester pour voir si la 3.6 amliore les choses, mais cette lenteur est historique chez Firefox, je suis donc sceptique que ce problme soit finalement rgl.

----------


## Skyounet

Rah maintenant qu'on ouvre un nouvel onglet il se positionne juste aprs celui o on se trouve. Moi je veux qu'il s'ouvre  la fin comme avant.

Bon y'a une config  aller tripoter encore.

Pour le gens comme moi qui n'aime pas ce comportement
about**:config
tabs.insertRelatedAfterCurrent  false.

Sont fatiguants de changer les options et de pas mettre de petite case  cocher pour les rechanger !

----------


## stailer

> Selon moi, la ractivit d'un navigateur est l'lment le plus capital.





> Un navigateur sert  naviguer, ni plus, ni moins.


Ok, j'ai vraiment du mal  comprendre ce point de vu, mais pourquoi pas.

Par contre je pense que tu vas tre trs agrablement surpris par la version 3.6 de firefox... Pour moi Chrome est un tantinet plus rapide, mais a se joue  pas grand chose entre les 2.

Ne penses tu pas que choisir un navigateur rien que par rapport  sa vitesse (puisque tu dis que c'est clairement ce que tu fais) vas t'obliger de tester chaque navigateur  chaque sortie de version pour voir lequel est le plus rapide ?

C'est con comme question je te l'accord, mais en fait elle a tout son sens au vue des perfs de Safari et Opera qui sont trs trs bonnes, voire parfois meilleures que sur Chrome.

----------


## gege2061

> Sont fatiguants de changer les options et de pas mettre de petite case  cocher pour les rechanger !


T'as vu le nombre d'options qu'il y a ? Fait ferais beaucoup de petites cases  ::aie:: 

Autre option intressante, apparue dans cette version : *browser.ctrlTab.previews* permet d'avoir un slecteur d'onglet en appuyant sur ctrl+tab (comme le bon vieux alt+tab).

Et pour information, le module FireGPG semble faire planter firefox 3.6  ::(:

----------


## Traroth2

Marrant, a. FF 3.6 a rgress d'un point  l'Acid Test 3 : FF 3.5 faisait 93%, FF 3.6 ne fait plus que 92%...  ::D:

----------


## Jrmie A.

> Ne penses tu pas que choisir un navigateur rien que par rapport  sa vitesse (puisque tu dis que c'est clairement ce que tu fais) vas t'obliger de tester chaque navigateur  chaque sortie de version pour voir lequel est le plus rapide ?


Disons que lorsque Chrome est sorti, il est venu avec un tel gouffre par rapport aux 2 concurrents que je connaissais bien (que sont IE et Firefox) que c'est le pourquoi il a fait la diffrence dans ma vision. Ca, et le fait qu'il soit pur de quasi tout ce que je trouve accessoire. En effet, Opera est trs bien galement, mais livr avec 15000 fonctions que je trouve inutile (toujours selon mon utilisation). 
Sinon en effet, pour le moment FF3.6 me surprend agrablement, je vais voir  l'utilisation intensive ce w-e.

----------

